# Plants ID



## Cocomann (Aug 13, 2009)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if you could help me identifying these new plants I have, I took them from a little river that is close to my city, exactly in Altotonga, Veracruz, Mexico.
These have now 2 weeks with me and theyre all doing fine so far.

I think this one is a kind of emerged plant but I found it deep in the water and now has 2 new leaves.
Asplenium adiantum-nigrum?
1

This one, I dont think it will survive but I'd like to ID it
2

Im sure now this one is an emerged plant, leaves are growing outside the water and I like it.
3

Spirodela polyrhiza? Lemna gibba? I know this one should be easy but cant find exactly wich one is it
4

No idea, isnt growing nor dying.
5

Thanks a lot for your time!


----------

